# Where do I actually purchase a performance catapult SPS ?



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi found this forum yesterday after looking at getting a catapult. Was looking at the black widow I had a few (many lol )years back when I was a teenager. I will be honest, I was looking at air rifle/pistol but have decided that a catapult would be a much better option and far more discreet 

Since browsing around I like the look of the SPS and I think it is a double tubed one ? Sorry if I got this wrong ?? Like a double loop round tubes ??

I am in the Uk and I had a quick look on the Facebook page but can't see how I contact them ? I must be one of the few that refuse to use Facebook lol

Also what sort of price are they and how long would it take to get one shipped to uk 
thanks for any help much appreciated


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Contact Jim


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Contact Jim


Thanks for that really appreciated
Will drop him a message now


----------

